# Coyotes and hunters orange?



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Just read a post in the law section and it said that yote hunters need to wear hunters orange. I never knew this, just thought you could wear all camo. Interesting to know if all the yote hunters knew this and actually wear it? Can yotes see hunter orange?


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

On the move yes, At the set up No.


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

My brother and I went to a seminar last week on predator hunting. I asked the guy about orange and he said you didn't need it, but I remembered reading about it in the law digest that you had to have it. I still have not got a stright answer from any one I have talked to. One other guy asked about spot lights at night and if a red lens would help or spook the yotes'. The guy answered that coyotes see red as black. So I wonder how they see orange.


----------



## CoYoTe-KiLLeR (Jan 19, 2002)

all you need on is a orange hat on. Thats all I ever where when Im in the field.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

If I'm not mistaken orange is needed for anything using a firearm except turkey hunting and maybe goose or duck hunting. But, if you're still not sure go the questions for Boehr section and ask him.

Yoda - I've always wondered about that thanks for your experience and clearing that up.


----------



## TrapperJohn (Jan 14, 2001)

FYI - I asked Boehr this question last year. And the answer is "Yes" you need to wear a jacket, vest or hat that is "hunter orange" when coyote hunting during the legal daylight hunting hours. 

The only exceptions when hunting with a firearm are Turkey hunting, Waterfowl and Crow hunting. Archery bear and archery deer hunting. Those of you that use archery equipment during the Nov 15-30 firearm season must wear "hunter orange".

When I'm calling coyotes in the winter, I'll wear snow camos and an orange hat.


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

According to the 2001 Michigan Hunting and Trapping guide, the hunters orange rule is not in effect for hunters between April 30 and August 15. The guide also shows the coyote season running from July 15 to the following April 15. So it looks like you would be able to legally hunt coyotes without the orange between July 15 and August 15. the hunters orange rule is on page 11 of the guide and the coyote season dates are on page 33. This is just my understanding of the law as it appears in the guide. I usually leave the orange at home while hunting the early summer woodchucks. I personally feel that predator hunters should be able to legally remove the orange while calling on stand, but maybe have it worn while moving between stands. It makes no sense to me that crow hunters are not required to wear it but predator hunters are.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

WoodchuckSniper...your understanding of the guide is correct. The only other time that you would not need orange when hunting yotes during the dates when orange is required is when hunting yotes at night as hunter orange applies to *daylight* hunting.


----------



## jdpredhunter (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi guys I am new to the forum I have been asking around for a while and have got the same anser that coyotes only see in shades of black and white. Thay see shapes and move ment well I was told long as I use a good camo orange outfit I would be fine. Just thout I would let you know what I have heard on it.
Good hunting all 

jdpredhunter


----------

